# Anyone use or even hear of Levco grinders?



## MOE (Jun 13, 2006)

I came across an ad for a Levco H47 stump grinder. I've never heard of Levco. I did a web search and didn't come up with much. Are they still in busness? Are they a good machine? Are parts available? How big is an H 47? Thanks.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 13, 2006)

Built in Arkansas for many years. Went out of business about 5 years ago. They made some large tow behinds and a hydraulic drive handlebar machine. I think you would be on your own when it came to parts.


----------



## ibadvanced (Jun 13, 2006)

Levco was built in Wynn, AR and is no longer in business. I think the HD 47 has a 37 hp winsconsin. I can't remember which company still sells their teeth, but there is one out there.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 13, 2006)

Might be Border City Tool up in Michigan


----------



## MOE (Jun 14, 2006)

Can you run other brands of teeth?


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 14, 2006)

Leonardi makes Levco teeth. You cannot use the standard type tooth on it. I had a Levco grinder, bought it 2 months before they went out of business. It is a good machine, very fast cutting. I sold it about a year ago. 

I personally would not buy a Levco because the company is no longer in business. Get a Rayco or Carlton.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 14, 2006)

The big Levcos cut down with a drum, cutting with the grain of the wood. They cut very fast with sharp teeth. Dull teeth cause the drum to get bouncing a bit. Anything hidden in the stump wipes out a lot of teeth quick!


----------

